# [Kurztest] Coollaboratory Liquid Cleaning Set



## GxGamer (5. Juli 2011)

*Kurztest Coollaboratory Liquid Cleaning Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Einleitung*
Das Liquid Cleaning Set ist das neueste Produkt des auf Wärmeleitmittel spezialisierten Herstellers Coollaboratory.
Im Jahre 2005 hat die Firma mit ihrem ersten Produkt auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, einer Wärmeleitpaste basierend auf Flüssigmetall. Die Wärmeleitmittel konnten sich seitdem in diversen Tests an die Spitze setzen. Das neue Liquid Cleaning Set verspricht eine professionelle Reinigung von Prozessoren und Kühlern und soll diese perfekt auf neue Wärmeleitpaste vorbereiten. Werfen wir doch mal einen Blick auf das Set.

*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
Das Set wird in einem Blister ausgeliefert, welcher aber nicht versiegelt ist. Man kann ihn leicht ohne Schere öffnen und wieder verschliessen.
In der Packung enthalten sind:

1 Fläschchen Phase 1 Vorbereitung 30ml
1 Fläschchen Phase 2 Reinigung 30ml
1 Fläschchen Phase 3 Metallreiniger 30ml
1 weiße Plastikkarte im Kreditkartenformat
12 Wattepads zur Reinigung
Bedienungsanleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Anwendung/Test*

Um das Liquid Cleaning Set praxisnah auszuprobieren, habe ich es bei meinem normalen PC angewendet. Dort habe ich als Wärmeleitpaste die MX-2 von Arctic Cooling verwendet und sie war bereits einige Monate in Betrieb. Diese galt es nun zu entfernen. Die Anleitung gibt dem Käufer dafür schrittgenaue Anweisungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Als erstes kommt die Phase 1 ins Spiel, welche die Wärmeleitpaste aufweicht und sie dadurch leicht entfernbar macht.
Es wird ein Watteepad getränkt, auf die WLP getupft und 2 Minuten einwirken gelassen. Anschliessend wird die grobe, alte, aufgeweichte Paste mit der Plastikkarte entfernt.
Meine Empfehlung: Ein Taschentuch/Stück Küchenrolle bereitlegen, mit dem die abgekratzte WLP gleich von der Karte entfernt werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nachdem der gröbste Schmutz abgekratzt ist, schaut der Prozessor ungefähr so aus und es wird Zeit für Phase 2, den eigentlichen Reiniger.
Auch hier wird ein Wattepad mit dem Reiniger getränkt und die feinen Reste der WLP sorgfältig abgewischt. Die Flüssigkeit verflüchtigt sich nach dem Reinigen sofort.
Damit ist der Prozessor dann bereits fertig gereinigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nun gibt es aber noch Phase 3 im Paket.
Phase 3 ist ein Starkreiniger, welcher konzipiert wurde um starke Verschmutzungen und sogar Anzeichen von Oxidation zu entfernen.
Dieser ist für Kühlkörper vorgesehen und nur für Metalle wie Kupfer, Aluminium, Nickel usw. geeignet. Dieser ist reizend, daher sollte man nach dem Gebrauch von Phase 3 die Hände waschen und die gereinigte Fläche nochmal mit Wasser oder Phase 1 nachwischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Fazit*
Obwohl die Anwendung des Liquid Cleaning Kits auf den ersten Blick langwieriger und komplexer ist als einfach nur mit einem trockenen Tuch zu reinigen, kann ich es dennoch weiterempfehlen. Die Wärmeleitpaste war spürbar weicher und leichter zu entfernen. Gerade bei sehr zähen Pasten wird man Phase 1 zu schätzen lernen. Die Flaschen sind randvoll gefüllt und werden einige Behandlungen miterleben, die Wattepads jedoch reichen je nach Paste vielleicht für 2-3 Anwendungen, dann muss man auf normale Taschentücher/Küchenrolle umsteigen. Das Set reinigt in meinen Augen (habe leider kein Mikroskop) sehr gut und stellt eine brauchbare Alternative zum normalen Reinigungsalkohol dar.

*Danksagung*
Vielen Dank an Coollaboratory für das schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellen des Testmusters.

Coollaboratory Liquid Cleaning Set, Reinigungsmittel | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juli 2011)

Test ist nun verfügbar, viel Spass damit


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Juli 2011)

Naja da kann ich auch ein Wattepad nehmen Reinigungsbenzin nehmen und es auf der CPU ersteinmal auf sich wirken zu lassen. Also eig. kann man ja alle drei Phasen kopieren und es mit billigeren Hausmitteln machen. Für mich wäre es also nichts.

Zum Test:
Ich finde es ist super gemacht worden. Kurz, knapp und knackig. Steht alles drin was man zu wissen braucht also da gibt es von meiner Seite nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## Klutten (8. Juli 2011)

Feiner Test. 

Zum Nutzen muss man eigentlich kaum etwas sagen: Isopropanol aus der Apotheke für ein paar wenige Euro ist sicher die eleganteste Lösung und auch Einfachere.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juli 2011)

Da bekommste aber nicht so eine tolle Plastikkarte! 
Jetzt kann ich endlich meine alte Kreditkarte entsorgen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Nett nett Herr Moderator, das hat er fein gemacht. Ich persönlich finde die WLP eher für überholt aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.



> Jetzt kann ich endlich meine alte Kreditkarte entsorgen


 
Dir ist aber wohl klar das es nur mit einer American Express Platin geht


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juli 2011)

Bis sie alle ist reixht sie wohl.
Verwende ja grad die Liquid Ultra von Collaboratory... die war wauch im Paket


----------



## steinschock (9. Juli 2011)

Steht was dabei ob die auch mit Liquid Pro fertig wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Juli 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Da bekommste aber nicht so eine tolle Plastikkarte!


 Platsik bekommt man dpch überall. Die 0,50 € für ein Stückplastik.  Das geht auch billiger und dan hat man auch länger was von.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (9. Juli 2011)

also ich bleib bei meiner tempo-spiritus methode 
deutlich günstiger und wahrscheinlich genausogut

lf


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Juli 2011)

Erst machen die Geld mit der sinnlosen Paste und jetzt machen sie Geld mit einem Reinigungsset 
Wenn ich Flüssigmetall buntzt hätte, würde ich mich darüber freuen, aber ich kann auf die paar Grad verzichten...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## JesusLatschen (14. September 2011)

Ich nutze das Cleaning Set nun auch bereits seit 2 Monaten und kann nichts negatives berichten. Es wurden bereits mehrere Heatspreader und Kühlerböden damit gereinigt. Es ging immer fix und ohne Rückstände. 

Auch die Liquid Ultra nutze ich schon länger. Auftragung und Kühlleistung TOP 

Btw. Ich glaube nicht, dass stinknormales Isopropanol aus der Apotheke eine bessere Wirkung hat als das Cleaning Set!


----------



## Lan_Party (14. September 2011)

JesusLatschen schrieb:


> Btw. Ich glaube nicht, dass stinknormales Isopropanol aus der Apotheke eine bessere Wirkung hat als das Cleaning Set!


 Du glaubst es nicht aber wir wissen es.


----------

